# CEBIT-Nostalgie



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

herrlich, was man bei Youtube so findet.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wXjxxFfHRT0

Damals war die Welt noch in Ordnung. Abzocke im Netz gabs nur für eine kleine Gruppe über Bildschirmtext mit schwarzen Seiten für 9,99DM . Die Zielgruppe für PCs war deutlich kleiner. Und ich habe damals für eine Atari-RAM Erweiterung 2 MB "nur" 2000DM bezahlt. Hatte jedesmal ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mit meinem unpostalischen 2400 Baud Modem über Datex-P ins Netz ging. usw.

Als ich letztes Jahr im HNF war, überkamen mich kalte Schauer was ich dort alles gesehen habe. Ich kam mir vor wie ein lebendes Fossil. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*

Token Ring... *schwelg*
Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Und ich habe damals für eine Atari-RAM Erweiterung 2 MB "nur" 2000DM bezahlt. Hatte jedesmal ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mit meinem unpostalischen 2400 Baud Modem über Datex-P ins Netz ging. usw.


wie hochmodern, bei meinem  ersten  Berufskontakt (etwa 1975)  mit grafischer Datenverarbeitung liefen
 die Terminals noch mit  300 Baud (Uni Bochum mit TR440 mit 200 Baud) und  ein programmierbarer 
Tischrechner mit ca 10*kByte* kostet ca *20000* DM ...


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*

Fast 20 Jahre her....
Mit dem Teil war ich der King im Ring. :sun:


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*

Hallo,

als ich damals (1979) meine Lehre als Büromaschinenelektroniker anfing, dachte ich noch, einen zukunftssicheren Job erwischt zu haben. Inzwischen hat sich es zumindest hardwareseitig sowas von erledigt. Das Handwerk hat sich den ganzen PC-Kram komplett aus der Hand nehmen lassen. 

Aber Telekommunikation war schon damals mein Steckenpferd. Habe anno 1984 meinen ersten Akustikkoppler gehabt, dann ein 2400Baud-Modem,  mit einem BTX-Zugang.1992 gings auf 14400Bd und erst 1995 ISDN/Internet. Ich war bei Bielefelds ersten Provider zum Spottpreis von 25DM plus 5DM für jedes MB online :scherzkeks: .

TCP/IP Sockets musste ich mir als Shareware besorgen (WISDI/WISPA v. Hanewinkel), sowas hatte Windows noch nicht on Board. Fast alle Internetverbindungen gingen erst über den grossen Teich. Immerhin hatte ich damals schon eine feste IP, auch wenn ich noch nix damit anfangen konnte. Firewall, wozu? 

Irgendwann sprang dann die Telekom auf den Zug und bot über Bildschirmtext ein Internetgateway an. Erst nur 9600Bd, später endlich mehr. Dadurch hatte dann mein Provider auch auf "Flatrate" umgestellt, was blieb, waren die Ortsnetztelefonkosten.

Auf DSL bin ich erst 2001 umgestiegen. Erst T-Online, später Versatel und durch Umzug 2007 wieder bei der Telekom. Momentan überlegen wir auf VDSL umzusteigen, Schaltkasten steht vor der Haustür. Sind aber noch unschlüssig ob IPTV auch gut läuft. Unitymedia kann hier nix anbieten, Kabel-TV ist auch von mieser Qualität.

Will sagen, so langsam stagniert das elektronische Geraffel hier auf zugegebenermassen hohem Niveau. Vielleicht gibts irgendwann doch eine gewisse Sättigung und Mensch merkt, dass es noch ein Leben ausserhalb des Internets gibt.


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*

http://www.zenithdatasystems.de/xtde.htm


Der vierte von oben. Sonderangebot 1999,-- DM Bildschirmfarbe: bernstein, ach ja und ohne Maus.
Drucker: irgendwas von Epson mit 24 Nadeln 1700,-- DM und furchtbar laut.

Dann aufgerüstet, indem ein Laufwerk durch 20 MB-Festplatte ersetzt wurde für 200,--DM  (ich habe mir heute eine 2 GB-USB-Stick für 14,95 € gekauft).


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute eine 2 GB-USB-Stick für 14,95 € gekauft


und? sind 2 GB drauf?


----------



## A John (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hatte jedesmal ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mit meinem unpostalischen 2400 Baud Modem über Datex-P ins Netz ging


Mir ist ein Verkaufsgespräch in einem Münchener Computerladen (nicht der mit der verlinkten Rechnung) Anfang der 90er Jahre unvergesslich.
Das ging in Etwa so:
Kunde: Welches Modem können Sie denn empfehlen?
Verkäufer: Das Zyxel weißnichtmehr irgendwas.
Kunde: Ist das Post- zugelassen?
Verkäufer: Post- zugelassen? Was wollen Sie den damit? Haben wir nicht.
Kunde: Aber im Schaufenster steht eines, mit einem Schild davor, Post- zugelassen.
Verkäufer: Das ist ein Aussteller, ein Einzelstück und unverkäuflich.
Kunde: Wie lange würde es den dauern, wenn Sie mir so eines bestellen?
Verkäufer: Weiß ich nicht, so ein Ding hat noch nie jemand haben wollen.

Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir beim ausmisten die Rechnung meines ersten Intel-PC in die Finger gekommen. Das war zu der Zeit so ziemlich die heißeste Kiste, die man im Laden kaufen konnte und mit 8 Mb Ram eigentlich oversized.
Das Teil hat meinen aufgebohrten Amiga 2000 abgelöst.
Der hatte 4 Mb Ram und eine 50 Mb Festplatte, eine "Filecard" für einen Erweiterungsslot auf dem Mainbord. (Ca. 1200,00 DM)
Damit die ging, mußte man auf dem Mainboard einige Leiterbahnen trennen und andere verbinden, indem man eine Drahtbrücke drauf lötete.
Außerdem hatte er noch eine Retina- Grafikkarte. Deren Einrichtung erforderte genaue Kenntnis etlicher technischer Daten des Monitors und Studium eines daumendicken Handbuches.
Da mußten zig Parameter eingestellt werden und ein Fehler konnte leicht den Tod des Monitors herbeiführen. Das War bei mit ein 17- Zöller mit 1024er Auflösung für ca. 2500 DM.
Gedruckt wurde mit einem NEC Pinwriter mit 24 Nägeln und der Geräuschemission eines Sägewerks. Der kostete Ende der 80er Jahre knapp 2000 DM. Damit der Zeilenvorschub an der richtigen Stelle den Seitenwechsel des Endlospapiers einleitete, bedurfte es einer gewissen Experimentierfreude und Beharrlichkeit.
Sein Nachfolger, der 300 DpI- Laser (Auf der Escom-Rechnung) war dagegen wie der Umstieg von der Apollo-Kapsel ins Raumschiff Enterprise.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und? sind 2 GB drauf?


Ich habe einen mit 8 GB, der hat laut Eigenschaften-Anzeige 7,73 GB (FAT-32).


----------



## drboe (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: CEBIT-Nostalgie*



A John schrieb:


> Ich habe einen mit 8 GB, der hat laut Eigenschaften-Anzeige 7,73 GB (FAT-32).


Das sagt gar nichts. 


> Zurzeit sind größere Mengen manipulierter* USB-Sticks* auf dem Markt, *die dem Betriebssystem mehr Speicher vortäuschen*, als eingebaut ist.
> Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100975/


Der USB-Stick ist gerade so manipuliert, dass der Eigenschaftsanzeige / Kapazitätsabfrage eine größere Kapazität vortäuscht wird als tatsächlich verfügbar ist. Der PC geht daher - wie sein Benutzer -  von freiem Speicher aus, der mangels Hardware gar nicht zur Verfügung steht, so dass Datenverluste entstehen. Gewißheit verschafft das kostenlose Testprogramm H2testw 1.3, das es unter http://www.heise.de/software/download/h2testw/50539 gibt. 

M. Boettcher


----------

